# Improbable Crossovers That You Would  Pay Money to See



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2022)

Improbable   crossover great and small,  silly and serious that you'd pay money to see in Movies, Televisions , Novels, Graphic novels, Graphic novels  Comic books and video games .


----------



## Rodders (Nov 20, 2022)

I can't say that I'm a fan of crossovers, but I do like the idea of shared universes such as Outland is in the same universe as Alien.

The Aliens/Predator thing is pretty decent and I have to confess to having a soft spot for the first movie. Outside of that, I think my only experience of crossovers was Dredd Vs Batman or Dredd Vs Aliens. I didn't think too highly of them. 

Warehouse 13 could possibly be the same warehouse that the Ark of the Covenant was stored at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark. There was also a part of me that thought that Firefly and Killjoys could've been in a shared universe too. 

Let me think, Baylor.


----------



## Swank (Nov 20, 2022)

Nope. Crossovers are just another aspect of the artistically devoid 'fan service' pandering that Hollywood has substituted for creativity.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 20, 2022)

That's told you!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 20, 2022)

Swank said:


> Nope. Crossovers are just another aspect of the artistically devoid 'fan service' pandering that Hollywood has substituted for creativity.



I want to see an epic big screen version of* Bambi vs Godzilla* .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2022)

Judge Dredd vs Marvin the Martian .


----------



## Astro Pen (Nov 26, 2022)

Little Dalek on the Prairie


----------



## paranoid marvin (Nov 26, 2022)

Donald Duck vs Daffy Duck. Daffy would probably have the upper hand early on, but when Donald gets into one of his rages, I don't think that there's anything could stand in his way.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 26, 2022)

Easy Ghost Rider


----------



## Vince W (Nov 26, 2022)

Smoky and the Time Bandits.


----------



## Swank (Nov 26, 2022)

paranoid marvin said:


> Donald Duck vs Daffy Duck. Daffy would probably have the upper hand early on, but when Donald gets into one of his rages, I don't think that there's anything could stand in his way.


It already happened in Roger Rabbit.


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Nov 27, 2022)

Fantastic 4 vs The Four Marys. MCU v the Buntyverse


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 27, 2022)

Alien vs Paddington Bear


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 27, 2022)

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad War of the Worlds


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 27, 2022)

Paint Your War Wagon


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 27, 2022)

Alex The G and T said:


> It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad War of the Worlds



It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad Mad Max


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2022)

Rincewind vs Dormammu


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> Alien vs Paddington Bear



Paddington would very calmly , talk the Alien into a coma.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 27, 2022)

Sontarans vs Ewoks 

Id really pay money to see that one .


----------



## Wayne Mack (Nov 27, 2022)

Here's a real one.








						Bambi is getting sinister remake into 'a vicious killing machine' in new slasher movie
					

Director Scott Jeffrey is making a new \




					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 27, 2022)

Watership Potemkin


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

The Hunt for Red Riding Hood


----------



## Swank (Nov 28, 2022)

Akira Kurosawa's _Ran, Lola, Ran

Circle of Super Friends

The Baby Bjorn Identity

War of the Worlds of Warcraft_


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly Duckling


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

Snow White and the Magnificent Seven


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

Cinderalien


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

A Nightmare on Sesame Street

or...

Muppet Sematary


----------



## Swank (Nov 28, 2022)

_The Unbearable Lightness of Mr. Bean_


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

Full Metal Jack & Jill

Peter Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

Around the World in Eighty Shades of Gray


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

Thelma and Mr Hyde


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

Jackie and The Beanstalker

The Voyage of The Dawn of The Dead

(ok,,, that's enough...I'm going to bed)


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2022)

Smokey the Bear in *Fire Walk With Me   * .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2022)

*Jurassic World The Lizard of OZ  *


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2022)

*Trekside Story * an Andrew  Lloyd Weber Star Trek Musical .


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

Full Heavy Metal Jacket


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 28, 2022)

The Dragon Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

Postman Pat Only Rings Twice


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 28, 2022)

The People vs Larry Flintstone


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2022)

*CSI Bedrock *


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 28, 2022)

The Wild Hair Bear Bunch
X-Men Behaving Badly
Miss Peregine's Home for Pelicidar's Children
Harry Potter and the Hendersons
Gross Beach Point Blanket Bingo


----------



## Vince W (Nov 28, 2022)

The Hitchhiker’s Guide to The Lord of the Rings


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2022)

*The Big Sleeping Beauty  *


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Nov 28, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> Watership Potemkin


You've given this thread a whole new thang


----------



## JunkMonkey (Nov 28, 2022)

Star Trek: Deep Throat Nine!


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Nov 28, 2022)

JunkMonkey said:


> Star Trek: Deep Throat Nine!


Aaah, that sucks!


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Nov 28, 2022)

Tetal Reenage Nonja Turcalls


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2022)

John Rambo is Gomer Pyle USMC


----------



## Swank (Nov 29, 2022)

_Star Wars: A New Ryan's Hope_

Ken Burns' _Captain America: The Civil War

Orlando Vice

Kite Runner 2049

Sophie's Choice Hotels_


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2022)

The Rocky the Flying Squirrel Horror Show


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2022)

*A Land of the Lost *crossover with the tv show *Lost* .  I'd call it *The Land of the Really Lost .*


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 30, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> *CSI Bedrock *


I remember seeing a sketch of CSI Balamory.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 30, 2022)

Rogue One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

The Man with the Golden Guns of Navarone 

Bill and Ted's Excellent Poseidon Adventure

Zero Dark Thirty Something

The Madness of Curious George


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 30, 2022)

Freddie got Goldfingered


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 30, 2022)

Paper Moonraker


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Shakespeare in Love Actually


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Some of these ideas might have legs!  We should try a synopsis for each one.  How about:

Zero Dark Thirty Something
Scared of being left on the shelf, Melissa resorts to waterboarding potential suitors

The Madness of Curious George
The animators are horrified as a banana overdose causes George to go insane, alienating his revolting readers in the colonies.


----------



## farntfar (Nov 30, 2022)

Star Trek (TOS) and Mission impossible (The TV series. Not the films.)


Your five year mission, Jim, should you choose to accept it............
would also have Leonard Nimmoy in 2 different roles.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

A Midsommar Night's Dream
High school kids are forced to study a story in which the anti-hero turns into a donkey, jumps off a cliff and is stitched into a bear skin and burned alive.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 30, 2022)

Two renegade androids go on a drunken binge in the Lake District - Withnail and I, Robot

A posh young Englishman looks for love in a hellish dystopia - Nineteen Eighty-Four Weddings and a Funeral ("If you want a picture of the future, imagine Hugh Grant twitting about - for ever.")

I've seen Jamaican bobsleigh teams you people wouldn't believe - Cool Blade Running


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Toby Frost said:


> Two renegade androids go on a drunken binge in the Lake District - Withnail and I, Robot
> 
> A posh young Englishman looks for love in a hellish dystopia - Nineteen Eighty-Four Weddings and a Funeral ("If you want a picture of the future, imagine Hugh Grant twitting about - for ever.")
> 
> I've seen Jamaican bobsleigh teams you people wouldn't believe - Cool Blade Running


Damn, those are going to be hard to beat!


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks!


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

The Sixth Sense and Sensibility

Two Regency sisters - both unlucky in love - are treated by Dr Willoughby, a manly therapist.  Eventually they realize that psychology has not yet been invented and Willoughby must be a ghost.


----------



## Toby Frost (Nov 30, 2022)

120 Days of Thunder - presumably this is about the monsoon season.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 30, 2022)

*Ned Kelly's Heroes*   An outlaw band of soldiers  fight their way behind enemy lines to steal a white stallion from the famous Lipizzaner Brumby stables.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Ocean's Twelve Angry Men

A group of talented criminals get themselves selected for jury service in order to target the bank next door to the courthouse.  But has the accused beaten them to it?


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Nov 30, 2022)

Snow White and the Se7en Dwarfs

A serial killer is targeting dwarfs in a series of gruesome murders.  Will Brad Pitt and Morgan Freeman stop him before he gets grumpy?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 30, 2022)

*Days of Thunderball*   A Nascar driver races to recover stolen nuclear missiles.


----------



## JimC (Dec 1, 2022)

Helena from Orphan Black doing a cooking show.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 1, 2022)

*Gone with the Wind in the Willows*   Mr Toad has such a wild ride that he gets totally burned out and no one gives a damn.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2022)

farntfar said:


> Star Trek (TOS) and Mission impossible (The TV series. Not the films.)
> 
> 
> Your five year mission, Jim, should you choose to accept it............
> would also have Leonard Nimmoy in 2 different roles.



This tricorder will self destruct in 30 seconds .


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2022)

*The Silence of the Spams  *staring Pokey Pig as Hannibal Lector   there's nothing spare about this evil ham

*Bodyheat Fahrenheit  451  *Staring Catherine Turner and William Hurt    Illegal books and romance , two truly really hot topics in one film.


----------



## Astro Pen (Dec 1, 2022)

*Seven Brides for Se7en Brothers*
_When the music stops..._


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 1, 2022)

*The Clangers vs The Daleks*
On which side is the Space Chicken?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 1, 2022)

CupofJoe said:


> *The Clangers vs The Daleks*
> On which side is the Space Chicken?





			https://www.sffchronicles.com/threads/39842/
		



Die Alone
In which the hero finds himself unexpectedly alone at Christmas and has to improvise weaponry in order to defend the building against the bad guys. 
Yippi-Kay-ay, ya filthy animal!


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 1, 2022)

Tales From the Crypto

A decomposing corpse introduces this show which attempts to explain where all your Bitcoin went.  Scary.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 1, 2022)

Daphne, Fred, Shaggy, and Velma search for the missing Bing Crosby in _Sho Be Doo Be Doo, Where Are You?_


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 1, 2022)

Wayne Mack said:


> Daphne, Fred, Shaggy, and Velma search for the missing Bing Crosby in _Sho Be Doo Be Doo, Where Are You?_


Great movie, although I think it was Frank Sinatra not Bing Crosby.  Nice twist at the end when it turns out not to be the janitor.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 1, 2022)

Swan Lake House

Two ballet companies meet via letters left in the mailbox of a lake house where they stayed at separate points in time.


----------



## AllanR (Dec 1, 2022)

*The Good Times Machine *

(comedy) A black family in the 1970s think they have found a way out of their ghetto when their artist son trades a painting for a time machine, but the machine send them back to Confederate America.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 1, 2022)

Memphis Belle de Jour

As World War 2 reaches its climax, an American B17 crew visits a Parisian prostitute.


----------



## Swank (Dec 1, 2022)

_We Need To Talk About Kevin McCarthy, _a new Tilda Swinton thriller from the producers of Frontline and Propublica.


----------



## Swank (Dec 1, 2022)

Car accident victims deal with erotic racism in _Crash._


----------



## Vince W (Dec 1, 2022)

Carrie on Girls


----------



## sule (Dec 1, 2022)

*The Last Jedi on the Left*
A fugitive family of Hutts murder a Force-sensitive young woman. On the run, they think they're safe to hide out on the anonymous planet of Ahch To, but little do they know that they will soon face the vengeance of Jedi Master Luke Skywalker.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> Tales From the Crypto
> 
> A decomposing corpse introduces this show which attempts to explain where all your Bitcoin went.  Scary.



That's wrong at so many levels ! 

Awesome !


----------



## Vince W (Dec 1, 2022)

Withnail & I, Claudius


----------



## farntfar (Dec 1, 2022)

Gawain and the green night of the living dead.


----------



## farntfar (Dec 1, 2022)

JabberRocky III. Eye of the tiger


----------



## Ray Zdybrow (Dec 2, 2022)

"Star Trek II: The Wrath Of Can't Stop The Music"
Glitterballs fly as Kirk faces his greatest foe, the Village People!
Spoiler: Spock gets on down


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 2, 2022)

Tora! Tora! Torah!   A determined Rabbi conquers Pearl Harbor, armed with only a scroll.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 2, 2022)

They Died with Their Kinky Boots On [1941, Errol Flynn]

George Armstrong Custer has always been a firm believer in the 7th Cavalry's don't-ask-don't-tell policy.  But on the eve of the Battle of Little Bighorn his men come to him with a shocking demand.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 2, 2022)

*Super Freaky Friday*   Chaos ensues when discovering that the girl you don't take home to mother *IS* your mother.


----------



## Wayne Mack (Dec 2, 2022)

Alex The G and T said:


> *Super Freaky Friday*   Chaos ensues when discovering that the girl you don't take home to mother *IS* your mother.


Wasn't that _Back to the Future_?


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 2, 2022)

Field of Screams, a combo of Field of Dreams and the Scream franchise.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 2, 2022)

The Longest Groundhog Day
Malcolm X-Men


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 3, 2022)

Teenage New Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 8, 2022)

In 19th century Germany, Chevvy Chase plays a crazed baron attempting to bring the dead to life in *Andy Warhol's Fletch for Frankenstein.*


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 8, 2022)

I have just read a whole load of these out to my wife in my best Dargo from Farscape Trailer Voiceover man voice. She is now no longer talking to me. Or any of you...


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 8, 2022)

Two restaurant diners have sex with a typewriter in My Naked Lunch With Andre.

A wholesome 70s family goes on a bloody rampage through revolutionary Mexico - The Wild Brady Bunch Movie.

A lion discovers that he used to be a CIA assassin - The Borne Free Identity.

A really large sheepdog brutally murders half of Cornwall - Digby the Biggest Straw Dog in the World.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Dec 10, 2022)

I remember reading that had Star Trek: Enterprise continued into Season 5, we might have seen a Star Trek/Doctor Who crossover.


----------



## Swank (Dec 10, 2022)

F.J. Hansen said:


> I remember reading that had Star Trek: Enterprise continued into Season 5, we might have seen a Star Trek/Doctor Who crossover.


There was a similar push in the late '70s for a Fat Albert/Mobile Suit Gundam crossover.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2022)

F.J. Hansen said:


> I remember reading that had Star Trek: Enterprise continued into Season 5, we might have seen a Star Trek/Doctor Who crossover.



That, I would love to have seen happen.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2022)

Swank said:


> There was a similar push in the late '70s for a Fat Albert/Mobile Suit Gundam crossover.



Yes, and in that crossover,   The Brown Hornet , Stinger  and Tweeter Bell show up .


----------



## paeng (Dec 12, 2022)

Alien meets Predator meets Burke's ancestor from _Mad About You_ and the rest of the cast from _St. Elsewhere_, _Friends_, _Seinfeld_, _Cheers_, _Frasier_, and other shows connected to it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 12, 2022)

paeng said:


> Alien meets Predator meets Burke's ancestor from _Mad About You_ and the rest of the cast from _St. Elsewhere_, _Friends_, _Seinfeld_, _Cheers_, _Frasier_, and other shows connected to it.


Oh cool !* Predator Mutineers of Madness *!


----------



## Swank (Dec 12, 2022)

In a future where water is rare, key parties are commonplace:
_Ice Harvest Pirates_


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 12, 2022)

*At the Brokeback Mountains of Madness*.  Adventurous cowboys seek unnatural acts with Eldritch Creatures.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 12, 2022)

Marty goes back in time and falls in love with his dad in *Brokeback to the Future*


Mutter... and they we'ren't cowboys, they were shepherds.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 15, 2022)

*District 9 1/2 Weeks*
Aliens seeking humanitarian aid get erotically involved with Kim Basinger in Johannesburg.

*Let The Right One In Bruges*
Two washed up hitmen taking refuge in Belgium begin to wonder if one of them might be a vampire.

*Carrie On Up The Khyber!*
A telekinetic girl takes terrible revenge when she feels she is being mocked at Sir Sidney Ruff-Diamond's reception.

*All Quiet in Front of The Best Western*
A young German school-leaver becomes disillusioned with his role as a hotel receptionist.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 15, 2022)

The Matrix 1984


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 15, 2022)

Vince W said:


> The Matrix 1984



The world in such a film would absolute hell upon hell  on earth.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 16, 2022)

*The Death Jewel on the Nile*.   Who fed Danny Devito's tie tack to a crocodile?


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 16, 2022)

Snow White and the S7ven Dwarfs: Snow White's dwarf friends are being murdered in darkly suitable ways


----------



## paeng (Dec 16, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Oh cool !* Predator Mutineers of Madness *!



In reference to crossovers between shows. Here's what I remember: some of the doctors from _Elsewhere_ have drinks at _Cheers_, where one of the characters is Frasier (also, Carla the waitress went to the same hospital when she was pregnant). After moving to Seattle to work on radio, Frasier gets a call from John Hemingway, who's from the _John Laroquette Show_. The company Yoyodyne is mentioned in that show (I think they made the bus stop waiting shed across the street), and it's one of the clients of the firm in the show _Angel_. Another of the clients is Weyland-Yutani, which also made weapon systems, etc., for _Alien_ and _Firefly _(where the ship used shows up in _Battlestar Galactica_), and one half of the company is mentioned in _Blade Runner_. As for Yoyodyne, they would later make starships used in _Star Trek_.

Meanwhile, Frasier's brother, Niles, and his wife, Daphne, view some of Caroline's cartoons in _Caroline in the City_. I think one of Caroline's partners was Frasier's former boss at the radio station. Later, they have a meal somewhere where they're served by Ursula, Phoebe's twin sister from _Friends_. I think some of the other characters from the latter show up in that show and in _Seinfeld_, where one of the characters, Kramer, offers to sublet an apartment to Paul of _Mad About You_.

In which case, Paul might be Burke's ancestor, i.e., Burke from _Aliens_. LOL.

It gets worse: one of the doctors paged at _Elsewhere_ is BJ Hunnicut from _MASH_. Another doctor from the same hospital is paged in _Degrassi High_. The hospital where Winchester from _MASH_ eventually works is mentioned in _X-Files_. One of the ex-agents that protagonists in _X-Files_ meets is from _Millennium_; maybe he's an ancestor from the maternal side of Weyland.

There are more. Yes, some of the links look weak (like Yoyodyne) and others are based on odes to other shows or probably involve re-use of props, etc. (like one of the ships from _Aliens_ seen as wreckage in one episode of _Red Dwarf_), but imagining these connections look fun.

So imagine what zany crossovers of these shows might look like; maybe something like _Blazing Saddles_ and _Airplane_.


----------



## paeng (Dec 16, 2022)

Some samples. _St. Elsewhere_ meets _Cheers_:






_Cheers _meets _Frasier_:






_Frasier_ meets _Caroline_:






_Caroline_ meets _Friends_






_Friends_ meets _Mad About You_:






_Mad About You_ meets _Seinfeld_:


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 18, 2022)

*301*
Leonidas and his scantily-clad Spartans do battle with Cruella Deville who plans to turn their pelts into a Persian rug.

*No Country for ye Merrie Men*
Friar Tuck stumbles on the aftermath of an illicit mead deal gone wrong.  He is then pursued by the most ruthless assassin in King John's realm.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 18, 2022)

*Flash Dances With Wolves.*   Indigenous North Americans are astonished by the acrobatic prowess of canine break-dancers.


----------



## paeng (Dec 18, 2022)

Here's another:

The Kessell Binary mentioned in _Star Wars_ is also mentioned in the movie _Soldier_.

The guns featured in _Soldier_ are the same ones used in _Aliens_.

From _Aliens_, we can go back to _MASH_ (see above). The hospital that Winchester from _MASH _goes to is the same one mentioned in an episode of _X-Files_.

The brand of cigarettes that the Smoking Man uses in _X-Files_ also appears in _Beverly Hills 90210._

The newspaper _New York Chronicle_ which appears in _Beverly_ also appears in _Murder She Wrote_.

One episode in _Magnum, P.I._ (the first one) concludes in _Murder She Wrote_.

Therefore, _Star Wars_ is in the same universe as _Magnum, P.I._, which should allow us to come up with something like _Han Solo, P.I._


----------



## paeng (Dec 18, 2022)

Let's go for broke.

Some believe that Valdemar and others in _Doctor Who_ are emanations of Lovecraft's Elder Ones.

In _Doctor Who_, the _Alien_ xenomorph chestburster appears in the episode "Mindwarp."

From _Alien_, connect to _Star Trek_ (see above).

Del Floria's Tailor Shop, which appears in _Deep Space Nine_, also appears in _The Man from U.N.C.L.E._

Robby the Robot from _Forbidden Planet_ appears in both _Man _and _Love Boat_.

Therefore, Lovecraft's Elder Ones are in the same universe as _Love Boat_, which should allow for the ff. crossover:


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> The Hunt for Red Riding Hood



Yes, she's trapped  on a sub with  granny and no place to hide.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2022)

Swank said:


> In a future where water is rare, key parties are commonplace:
> _Ice Harvest Pirates_



Interplanetary Ice theft  has never been more exciting .


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2022)

Vince W said:


> Smoky and the Time Bandits.



Yes Smokey and his band of Dwarfs  heroically travel though  time  putting  out histories most legendary forest  fires.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 18, 2022)

In The Name of the Father Ted


----------



## Swank (Dec 18, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Yes Smokey and his band of Dwarfs  heroically travel though  time  putting  out histories most legendary forest  fires.


Are you mashing together Jackie Gleason's character with Smokey Bear?


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 18, 2022)

11 psychic children form a football team - Village of the Damned United
A chauffeur and his elderly employer win the Daytona 500 - Driving Miss Days of Thunder
Paranoia as a group of arctic scientists turn into Cameron Diaz - There's The Thing About Mary
Howard Hughes attacks Pearl Harbor - The Aviatora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 19, 2022)

*The Warlords in the Land at the Earth's Core that Time Forgot.*

Why take 3 Doug McClures into the cinema when you can take one, in this extravaganza of dinosaurs, Atlanteans and giant telepathic flying reptiles?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 19, 2022)

*10,000 Maniacs Under the Sea*
A washed-up alt rock band embarks on a submarine World Concert Tour


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 19, 2022)

Characters from Discworld transplanted to Middle Earth could be fun!


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 19, 2022)

Smokey and the Smashed Bandicoot


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2022)

AE35Unit said:


> Smokey and the Smashed Bandicoot



Can a Forest fighting legend and a  Bandicoot  with a penchant for very reckless driving share an apartment without driving each other crazy ? 

_Baylor plays   _*The Odd Couple *Theme.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 20, 2022)

*Escape from the Big Thing in Little China*

Kurt Russel and John Carpenter once again team up for a rollercoaster adventure.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 21, 2022)

Sylvia Kristel seduces Yorkshire in _Emmanuedale_.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 21, 2022)

*Avatar: The Way of Watership Down*
A lush, beautiful planet is invaded by malicious rabbits.

*Gone With The Wind in The Willows*
Frankly, Mr Toad, I don't give a damn!


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 21, 2022)

Alex The G and T said:


> *Gone with the Wind in the Willows*   Mr Toad has such a wild ride that he gets totally burned out and no one gives a damn.





Christine Wheelwright said:


> *Gone With The Wind in The Willows*
> Frankly, Mr Toad, I don't give a damn!


Great Minds...!


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 21, 2022)

*They Swallowed the Amazons*
A gang of 1930s children, while on holiday, sailing in the Lake District, stumble upon a secret Government experiment on a Zombie virus. 

It does not end well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 22, 2022)

Christine Wheelwright said:


> *Avatar: The Way of Watership Down*
> A lush, beautiful planet is invaded by malicious rabbits.
> 
> *Gone With The Wind in The Willows*
> Frankly, Mr Toad, I don't give a damn!



Those would look great on the big screen !


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 22, 2022)

*Wonder Woman in White* a gothic super hero tale


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 28, 2022)

Intrepid African  Hunter Explorer Allan  Quatermain suddenly finds  himself lost in time and  transported to 1967 London and the Hobbs End Train station,  where he IS  confronted   by a mysterious Martian space capsule , protohuman remains and an angry  disgruntled Colonel who thinks it's  all a  German World War II conspiracy.  Yes , it' s the adventure we've all been waiting  Five  million years for,   *Allan Quatermain and the Pit *!


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 28, 2022)

*The Telltale Heart *  A female-fronted rock band hires an aging drummer who only knows one monotonous rhythm; which he won't stop playing even after they kill him.


----------



## AE35Unit (Dec 28, 2022)

*The Dirty 11*
The Ocean's 11 crew go to war


----------



## Guttersnipe (Dec 28, 2022)

No clever title here, but who wouldn't love a Marvel-DC crossover series?


----------



## farntfar (Dec 28, 2022)

Emma Peel and Tony Stark kick the rap out of each other  while Nick Fury and John Steed try to settle things over a glass of port.

*The Avengers. Whose name is it anyway?*


----------



## JunkMonkey (Dec 28, 2022)

Guttersnipe said:


> No clever title here, but who wouldn't love a Marvel-DC crossover series?


 
Me.  

Daddy issue superheroes resolving the fate of the world in the last minute with a man-a-mano CGI enhanced fist fight shot so dark you can't actually see what is going on and with the voices pitched so low only whales and elephants can hear the dialogue?   

No thanks.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 29, 2022)

If we are including mashups that already exist, then we must include the first and greatest.

Apocalypse Pooh.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Dec 29, 2022)

*The Spy Who Love Me, Myself and Irene*    A bi-polar policeman gets SMERSHed with a Femme Fatale.  The Cold War heats up.


*The Avengers Get Smart*   Several Superheroes and Maxwell Smart vie for the affections of Agent 99.  KAOS ensues.


----------



## Christine Wheelwright (Dec 29, 2022)

Alex The G and T said:


> *The Avengers Get Smart*   Several Superheroes and Maxwell Smart vie for the affections of Agent 99.  KAOS ensues.


Already planning a sequel. The Coneheads of Silence


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 29, 2022)

And Nobody  saw my really nifty  Allan Quatermain  Crossover idea .


----------



## Vince W (Dec 29, 2022)

The Belles of St. Trinian’s Elsewhere


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2023)

Marvel /DC crossover  *Toad vs Mr Mxyzptlk   *


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jan 1, 2023)

*The Legend of the Smashing of the Sleepy Hollow Pumpkins*

Ichabod Crane makes a Pie which deprives Brom Bones of his only head.  In an infinitely sad twist of fate, Brom is reincarnated as a Melon Collie.


----------



## Fiberglass Cyborg (Saturday at 7:30 PM)

"Dumbledore" is an archaic word for "Bumblebee". That certainly suggests a crossover to me....


----------



## BAYLOR (Wednesday at 11:27 PM)

Kratos Gods of War vs Super Mario Brothers


----------



## Venusian Broon (Yesterday at 12:49 AM)

*Alien Pi *

Something higher than Alien 3. That transcends it. Coz three weren't as good as the first two.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Yesterday at 3:00 AM)

*The Soylent Green Knight*.   Ser Gawain prevails in a bizarre challenge against a mysterious stranger; then finds him to be delicious.


----------



## Toby Frost (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)

Deep in the forest, a deer takes violent revenge on the hunters who killed his mother - *Bambo*


----------

